#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-06-30
<h00k> Hello!
 * h00k yawns
<mikeputnam> HI 2 U LOL
<h00k> ohlol
<h00k> mikeputnam: you saw my twitters?
<mikeputnam> always
<h00k> I'm going to assume ;)
<h00k> Fricking hate that.
<mikeputnam> me too
<h00k> CHK IT KDS I AM CUL LIEK U
<mikeputnam> i briefly followed @scottwalker
<h00k> ^ THAT IS WHO I AM TALKING ABOUT
<mikeputnam> ha
<h00k> I'm not even sorry for capslock.
<mikeputnam> i was confused at first
<h00k> FEH! Seriously.
<mikeputnam> why is he mocking everyone
<mikeputnam> then i realized he doesn't understand
<mikeputnam> so now i mock him
<h00k> It's all "THX 4 THE STFF [insert some bit.ly link]"
<h00k> Dude - "Thanks for the stuff [some bitly link]" WOULD HAVE FIT
<h00k> in 140 characters
<h00k> I responded to a spammer and I'm requesting a picture with a hand-written note that says, "Thanks, Boo Boo Kitty!"
#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-07-01
<h00k> Google Calendar sure looks nice
 * Cheesehead pokes his head out from under a rock
 * Cheesehead goes back under the rock
<h00k> Cheesehead: hello
<Cheesehead> hook: Greetings
 * Cheesehead sticks his head back out from under the rock
<Cheesehead> I need to find a better front door. This rock is heavy.
<Cheesehead> Hinges would be nice, too.
<Cheesehead> Maybe something that locks.
<h00k> I am only thinking of Patrick from Spongebob
<Cheesehead> Patrick is one smart guy. Nice social life, no worries, regenerates if you cut off one of his rays. Seemed stoned sometimes, but who doesn't?
 * Cheesehead goes back under his rock
 * Cheesehead scratches
 * Cheesehead orders his system to make a sandwich
 * Cheesehead orders his system to sudo make a sandwich
 * Cheesehead installs libsandwich2
<mikeputnam> make should suffice if you are compiling into user land
<Cheesehead> Making lunch for the whole family, so multi-user
<mikeputnam> heh
<Cheesehead> Anyone know why libsandwich2 requires PostgreSQL?
<Cheesehead> I'm watching calories; I prefer SQLite
<mikeputnam> nosql!
<Cheesehead> Ah, there we so. Sandwiches
<Cheesehead> Wait...
<Cheesehead> Ugh. Somebody patched dijon mustard in
<mikeputnam> UPDATE Condiments SET Preferred = 'MAYO' WHERE Type = 'YUMMY'
<Cheesehead> You know, 8.10 had a Pumpernickel option. Disappeared in 9.10. I still miss it.
<Cheesehead> $ sudo sandwich --number=5 --bread=wheat --lettuce=romaine --meat=turkey --cheese=provolone --cheese=swiss --mayo=light --pimento=no --shape=smileyface
<Cheesehead> Ah, that's what I wanted
<Cheesehead> I'm adding that to the custom sandwich configs at /etc/sandwich.d/
 * Cheesehead stops typing so he can chew
 * Cheesehead sips slowly from a lemonade
 * Cheesehead takes another sip
#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-07-02
 * Cheesehead takes a third sip of lemonade
 * Cheesehead takes another sip of lemonade
#ubuntu-us-wi 2012-06-27
<h00k> hello
#ubuntu-us-wi 2016-07-03
<ubuntu76> hello
<ubuntu76> will return when there is an active conversation
